# Best way to divide Romans for teaching?



## ColdSilverMoon (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm leading a fellowship group of 13 people, and we've decided to study Romans for the next 10 meetings (we meet every other week, so that will take us through May). Does anyone have any input on the best way to divide up Romans for this time period? Obviously we'll just be skimming the surface and hitting the high points, and the group ranges from new/immature believers to very mature, knowledgeable believers. Here's the way I was thinking of dividing it, but I'm not sure this is the best way...

1. Intro, Chapter 1-2
2. Chapter 3
3. Chapter 4
4. Chapter 5 
5. Chapter 6 
6. Chapter 7
7. Chapter 8
8. Chapters 9-11
9. Chapters 12-13
10. Chapters 14-16

I know the last few chapters are a bit rushed, but I don't want to skimp on the theological richness of the first 8 chapters, especially for the new Christians. Any input would be appreciated...


----------



## Iconoclast (Jan 20, 2009)

Here is an outline a pastor gave to me;


> AN INTERPRETIVE OUTLINE OF
> THE EPISTLE TO THE ROMANS
> THEME: DIVINE RIGHTEOUSNESS
> The theme of Romans is the righteousness of God. Note the development of this theme throughout the epistle:
> ...


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 20, 2009)

You need to get one more person!


----------

